# Grape kool aid



## mastr001 (Aug 16, 2011)

If i buy the little packets of kool aid do i add sugar or just the grape kool aid mix.  And is there any other cheap tricks that attracts deer?


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 16, 2011)

Go to your dollar store or discount grocery and buy some off brand pre sweetened kool aid and just throw it on the ground or better yet put it on a mineral block or salt block or even rock salt.  You can get mineral blocks for as little as $7 at tractor supply.  It's an "ok" attractant at best and you can accomplish the same thing with a vanilla extract and water mix.  One last cheap attractant you can get at your discount grocer or dollar store is a bottle of pancake syrup.  Poke a couple of small holes in the side and near the bottom and hang it up, it will slow drizzle to whatever you put underneath it and if hung low enough the deer will come up and lick it.  Finally the old peanut butter jar trick.  Buy a jar of peanut butter and cut the bottom off it, screw the lid to the tree and then screw the jar to the lid and the deer will lick the peanut butter out of it, of course so will the squirrels and racoons.  Of course there is always the advice that Buckmaster gave which is just look for natural food sources and you will find deer.  Good luck and hope one, or some, of these work out for you.


----------



## BamaBart (Aug 16, 2011)

I've bought it in a can that comes with a scoop. It's big enough to put in two or three places.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 16, 2011)

I put out some salt and topped it off with Strawberry Jello powder...these were both just things I had at the house. I'm heading tomorrow afternoon to see how it worked.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 16, 2011)

I tried that one time. Had every coon on the land on camera, and not one single deer. I'll stick with corn.


----------



## mastr001 (Aug 18, 2011)

lungbuster, did that work?


----------



## childers (Aug 19, 2011)

how do they find grape koolaid powder in the woods?


----------



## HeiferBabe (Aug 22, 2011)

I have always used grape kool-aid mixed with vanilla flavoring. I soak cotton balls in the mixture and hang the cottonballs from the branches.  Smells like Muscadine grapes. The deer love it.


----------



## bross07 (Aug 24, 2011)

My buddy did this with strawberry kool aid mixed with corn and another with molasses and corn. I thought he was crazy but went back with him a week later to check his camera. He had the biggest ant bed in GA history! True story.


----------



## DouglasB. (Aug 24, 2011)

5 gallon bucket w/lid

2 BIG things of peanut butter from Sams
1 BIG thing of pancake syrup
1 BIG thing of vanilla

1 bag of cracked corn
1 tub of Mortins salt

Drill 7 holes in the bottom of bucket
Mix everything together using only HALF of the vanilla... use the rest of the vanilla to pour around it to get scent in the air

Total cost... $27.00

Mine has been dripping almost 3 months now. Drips faster the hotter it gets, but still only see it drip a few tips each minute. 

I'll post pics when I get to my home computer.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2011)

mastr001 said:


> And is there any other cheap tricks that attracts deer?



Does in heat during the rut. Cost = $0.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Aug 24, 2011)

Take a dead skunk (polecat) and cut it up into several pieces. Let these "ripen" even more in the sun a couple of days. If dead skunks are in short supply, you may sub any other roadkill -Opossum works great also. Place these parts into several different bags, depending on how many hunting buddies that are hunting kinda near your stand. Put parts out around their area/stand. Take a shower for about 3 days, and soak in tomato juice for 3 days. Repeat. Results: Hunters will stay away, and so will the deer in their areas! -giving you that much needed edge. Be sure to use your "Kruncher" caller you bought on closeout after last season.
Price: $200 (for a lot of tomato juice)


----------



## hardwoodshall (Aug 24, 2011)

how big do the holes need to be in the  bucket


----------



## DouglasB. (Aug 24, 2011)

I used a drillbit about 2/3rds the size of the tip of my pinky.

Every now and again a piece of corn will lodge JUST RIGHT to get in the way. So ya may wanna use a bit just a lil larger.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 24, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Does in heat during the rut. Cost = $0.



or a dropping fruit/acorn tree


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 24, 2011)

Apple juice poured over corn in a 5 gallon bucket! It favors it a little!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 25, 2011)

Nothing magic about grape since most sweet fruit flavors of most food items work just fine, too, which has helped us get summer trail cam photos.  



Other options include great info in the PDF document in the recent forum thread below:  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=638698 



Jim Thompson recently posted a web link for Bulk Acorns below:  

http://www.bulkacorns.com/


----------



## floridacrakr (Aug 25, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> 5 gallon bucket w/lid
> 
> 2 BIG things of peanut butter from Sams
> 1 BIG thing of pancake syrup
> ...



any pics of deer coming to this type of feeder? it deff has my curiosity up.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 25, 2011)

Shines White Acorn Scent.


----------



## RangerJ (Aug 25, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Shines White Acorn Scent.



Tried this one whole season,couldn't tell any difference before I used it as after.It did smell good.LOL


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 26, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> 5 gallon bucket w/lid
> 
> 2 BIG things of peanut butter from Sams
> 1 BIG thing of pancake syrup
> ...



i'm interested in this.do you have any pics.thanks


----------



## DouglasB. (Aug 26, 2011)

I promise I'll get them online ASAP. I only have the net currently at work, and those pics are on my home computer.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 26, 2011)

i heard if you get coolaid and mix it with equal parts of honey, aunt jemima syrup, sweet tea. That deer will stay there all day licking it and most likely bed within 100 yards.


----------

